# Great time for pictures in Ontario



## greatwhitenorth (Dec 22, 2011)

For those who know about camera lenses, took this with an 85 f1.2. Bo is now almost 8 months. Best dog ever.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

He's a beauty. Which breeder did you get Bo from?


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Re: Great time for pictures in Ontario*



SerCopper said:


> He's a beauty. Which breeder did you get Bo from?


Thanks. Irene Balla from Vizslavilla. Beautiful dogs. This is our first family dog and its been such a great experience.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

There is a female I see at the dog park here in Ottawa from Vizslavilla also. She is also a very good looking pup. 

How are Bo's hunting instincts?


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Re: Great time for pictures in Ontario*



SerCopper said:


> There is a female I see at the dog park here in Ottawa from Vizslavilla also. She is also a very good looking pup.
> 
> How are Bo's hunting instincts?


He has great instincts and has a good pedigree. Hope to take him out soon for some live birds. I'll be heading to Pelee island and will bring him along for some excitement. This is my first hunting dog.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

he is stunning. great pictures!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Love that razor thin depth of field. Great looking pup


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

He is a stunning dog ....great photo.. 8)


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Beautiful looking dog.


----------

